# pelorus



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Αυτό το όργανο, ο pelorus,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelorus_(instrument)
που βγαίνει από τον πλοηγό του Αννίβα, τον Pelorus, που πρέπει να είναι το ελληνικό _πέλωρος_ (από το _πέλωρ_, «υπερφυσικό τέρας», που έδωσε και τον _πελώριο_), πώς κατάντησε έτσι; *Πιλορός;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 10, 2011)

> που πρέπει να είναι το ελληνικό πέλωρος



Δεν ξέρω την προέλευση του πιλορός/πιλωρός/πυλωρός (το έχω δει και έτσι γραμμένο!!!). Ο Καμαρινός στο λεξικό του με ναυτικούς όρους αναφέρει το αγγλικό pelorus ως ναυτιλιακό όργανο χωρίς ελληνική απόδοση. Στο γκουγκλ δεν βρίσκω άκρη... Επομένως προτιμώ την απλοποιημένη γραφή


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Στη βάση IATE δίνει *πυξίδα με διόπτρα*.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 10, 2011)

> Ο Καμαρινός στο λεξικό του με ναυτικούς όρους αναφέρει το αγγλικό pelorus ως ναυτιλιακό όργανο χωρίς ελληνική απόδοση.


Ναι, εννοούσα χωρίς μονολεκτική απόδοση, κάποιον ξεχωριστό όρο


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 11, 2011)

Το λεξικό του Πελεκάνου το έχει ως πυξίδα χωρίς βελόνα.

Εδώ πάλι το αναφέρει ως ταξίμετρο.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 11, 2011)

Πάντως η ελληνική έκδοση του *pelorus* στο ναυτικό είναι *πιλορός* (διαλέχτε ορθογραφία... εκεί θα τα χαλάσουμε τώρα; )


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Εδώ πάλι το αναφέρει ως ταξίμετρο.



Από το γαλλικό:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taximètre_(marine)


----------



## unique (Mar 11, 2011)

Θα έπρεπε να προέρχεται από το "πιλότος" και "ορώ" και όχι από το "The instrument was named for one Pelorus, said to have been the pilot for Hannibal, circa 203 BC".


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2011)

Βέβαια, ο _pelorus_ έχει ένα -_e_- που μπορεί να είναι βραχύ -_ε_- ή μακρό -_η_-, αλλά όχι -_ι_-.

Αλλά μια και λέμε για _πιλότο_, θυμίζω την ετυμολογική υπόθεση στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*πιλότος ή πηλώτος;* Αν η ετυμολογία τής λ. από ελλην. *_πηδώτης_ (το οποίο όμως δεν μαρτυρείται) ήταν ασφαλής και αν ετηρείτο αυστηρά η γραφή που υπαγορεύει η ετυμολογία, τότε η γραφή _πηλώτος_ θα ήταν προτιμότερη [...] Ωστόσο, η «περιπετειώδης» ιστορία τής λέξης γεννά αμφιβολίες (το _πηδώτης_ δεν μαρτυρείται ως λέξη)· έτσι είναι προτιμότερη η απλούστερη γραφή _πιλότος_.​
Φαντάζεστε να μην είναι ο τύπος _πέλωρος_ αλλά ο _πηλώτος_ που ψάχναμε;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Ο Pelorus ναυπηγός του Αννίβα, στο μεταξύ μάλλον δεν υπήρξε (δεν προλαβαίνω να ελέγξω τις παραπομπές τώρα, άλλη ώρα αν επείγεται κάποιος).


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2011)

Όπως θα 'λέγε κι ο Σέξπιρ, «And thereby hangs a Sarantakos thread». Το κείμενο είναι διαμάντι.

_Πέλωρος_, πάντως, στον Στράβωνα (στη γενική, _Πελώρου_, αν τον ψάξετε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όπως θα 'λέγε κι ο Σέξπιρ, «And thereby hangs a Sarantakos thread». Το κείμενο είναι διαμάντι.



Όταν γράφτηκε όμως, δεν υπήρχαν Googlebooks :) για να βρεθούν κάθε λογής κείμενα, όπως π.χ. αυτό εδώ:

[...]As the current was directly against us, we were obliged to lie to, for some hours, till it turned. The motion of the water ceased for some time, but in a few minutes it began in the opposite direction, though not with such violence. We lay just opposite to Cape Pylorus; (where the lighthouse is now built.) It is said to have been thus named by Hannibal, in recompence to Pelorus, his pilot, for having put him to death on this spot, on a false suspicion of his wanting to betray him: For seeing himself land-locked on all sides, he thought there was no escaping, and that Pelorus had been bribed to deliver him up; but as soon as he discovered the Straits, he repented of his rashness, and some years afterwards erected a statue here, in atonement to the manes of Pelorus. Pomponius Mela tells this story; from whence he draws two very wise inferences: That Hannibal must have been extremely passionate; and that he knew nothing at all of geography. Others deny this authority, and say it was named Pelorus from Ulysses's pilot, who was drowned near to this place; but there can be no sort of foundation for this conjecture; for Ulysses' whole crew were drowned at the same time, and he himself was driven through these Straits, mounted on the broken mast of his ship. It is like most disputes amongst antiquaries, a matter of mighty little consequence;[...]​
από: _A tour through Sicily and Malta in a series of letters to William Beckford_, τ.1, του Patrick Brydone, σελ. 43-44

Επομένως, πρέπει να ψάξουμε στην Οδύσσεια; {Υπάρχει κόρπους ονομάτων;}


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2011)

Αν πας εδώ:
http://el.wikisource.org/w/index.php?title=Ειδικό:Αναζήτηση&redirs=0&search=&fulltext=Search&ns0=1

και ψάξεις για Πέλωρ / Πέλωρα / Πέλωρος / Πέλωρο, θα δεις ότι δεν είχε τέτοιον πλοηγό ο Οδυσσέας.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 11, 2011)

Επειδή ανήκω στο ένδοξο Ναυτικό μας δεν μπορώ να το καταπιώ... προσπαθώ να βρώ κάποια σύνδεση του pelorus/πελώριος με το ναυτιλιακό όργανο αλλά τίποτα! Είχα μια "φαεινή" ιδέα ότι το pelorus μπορεί να παραπέμπει σε κάποιο από τα HMS PELORUS. Δηλαδή, ότι το ναυτιλιακό όργανο μπορεί να είχε τοποθετηθεί πρώτη φορά σε ένα από τα HMS PELORUS ... nada!!! Sarantakos HELP!!!:)


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2011)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού κολλάς. Όταν πήραν γύρω στο 1854 την πατέντα για τον Pelorus, δεν ξέρω αν εξήγησαν την προέλευση της έμπνευσής τους για τον όρο, αλλά στα σχετικά με την αρχαιότητα αγγλικά βιβλία το όνομα κυκλοφορούσε με την εξήγηση ότι ήταν ο πλοηγός, ο κυβερνήτης του στόλου του Αννίβα. Δεν χρειαζόταν άλλη σύνδεση. 

Στην Ελλάδα, όταν είδαν τη λέξη, δεν ήξεραν την προέλευσή της. Υπέθεσαν ότι προέρχεται από _Πηλωρό_ (εδώ π.χ. αλλά κι αλλού θα δεις ότι έτσι μεταγράφουν το _Pelorus_ ή γράφουν λάθος τον _πυλωρό_). Εσύ τον απλοποίησες σε *_πιλορό_. Η περιέργειά μου αποκάλυψε ότι το όργανο έπρεπε να ονομάζεται _πέλωρος_. Φροντίστε να με καλέσετε στα βαφτίσια.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 12, 2011)

Εν κατακλείδι, 
οι Αρχαίοι πιστεύουν ότι κάποιος γίγαντας/τέρας (Πέλωρ) κατοικοεδρεύει στο ΒΑ άκρο της Σικελίας, στα στενά της Μεσσίνας (αυτό, το μυθικό τέρας με το όνομα Πέλωρ έδωσε το επίθετο πελώριος). Η άκρη αυτή ονομάζεται αντίστοιχα με παραλλαγές: Πελωρίς, Πελωριάς, Άκρα Πέλωρος και στα λατινικά Pelorus, Peloris, Pelorias. Σήμερα ονομάζεται Punta del Capo. Κάπου στην πορεία αναδύεται η ανεπιβεβαίωτη ιστορία με τον ναυτίλο του Αννίβα που ονομαζόταν Pelorus και έβοσκε στα νερά της Σικελίας, ο οποίος, ίσως εκτελέστηκε από τον Αννίβα. Πολύ αργότερα, το 1854, δυο αγγλάκια κατασκευάζουν ένα ναυτιλιακό όργανο και του δίνουν το όνομα pelorus, από τον υποτιθέμενο ναυτίλο του Αννίβα... little did they know! Το pelorus επιστρέφει στο ναυτικό μας ως το όνομα του γνωστού ναυτιλιακού οργάνου, χωρίς όμως την ετυμολογία που έχει χαθεί στον χωρόχρονο. Έτσι στο ναυτικό λέμε σήμερα _πιλορός_ και γράφουμε πιλορός, πηλορός, πηλωρός, πυλωρός, πιλωρός κατά το δοκούν. Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε συνεπείς με την ιστορία θα πρέπει να λέμε το ναυτιλιακό όργανο πέλωρος από το πέλωρ....... ΟΥΦΦΦΦ!!!!!!;) Εγώ, πάντως, λέω και γράφω *πιλορός*. Και ασφαλώς θα σε φωνάξω στα βαφτίσια nickel:)


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2011)

Σαραντάκο, μπορείς να πάρεις σύνταξη. Βρήκαμε τον αντικαταστάτη σου!


----------



## sarant (Mar 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σαραντάκο, μπορείς να πάρεις σύνταξη. Βρήκαμε τον αντικαταστάτη σου!



Με μεγάλη μου χαρά ;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2011)

Ας ολοκληρώσουμε λοιπόν την ιστορία με τα κομμάτια που λείπουν. :)

Το ακρωτήριο στο ΒΑ άκρο τής Σικελίας, στα στενά τής Μεσίνας (Μεσσήνης), ονομαζόταν από τους αρχαίους Έλληνες _Πελωριάς_, πολύ πριν από την εποχή τού Αννίβα. Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο A_ Classical Dictionary: Containing the Principle Proper Names Mentioned in Ancient Authors_ τού Charles Anthon (1825, 2005):

*PELŌRUS* (v. _is-idis_, v. _ias-iados_), now _Cape Faro_, one of the three great promontories of Sicily. It lies near the coast of Italy, and is said to have received its name from Pelorus, the pilot of the ship which carried Hannibal away from Italy. This celebrated general, as it is reported, was carried by the tide into the straits between Italy and Sicily; and, as he was ignorant of the coast, and perceived no passage through (for, in consequence of the route which the vessel was pursuing, the promontories on either side seemed to join), he suspected the pilot of an intention to deliver him into the hands of the Romans, and killed him on the spot. He was soon, however, convinced of his error, and, to atone for his rashness and pay honour to his pilot's memory, he gave him a magnificent funeral, and called the promontory on the Sicilian shore after his name, having erected on it a tomb with a statue of Pelorus.
This whole story is fabulous; nor is that other one in any respect more worthy of belief, which makes the promontory in question to have derived its name from a _colossal_ (πελώριος) statue of Orion placed upon it, and who was fabled to have broken through and formed the straits and promontory.
The name is, in fact, much older than the days of Hannibal. Polybius, a contemporary of the Carthaginian commander, gives the appellation of Pelorius to this cape without the least allusion to the story of the pilot: Thucydides, long before the time of Hannibal, speaks of Peloris as being included in the territory of Messana (4, 25): and, indeed, it may be safely asserted that Hannibal never was in these straits.
The promontory of Pelorus is sandy, but Silius Italicus errs when he speaks of its being a lofty one (14, 79). It is a low point of land, and the salt-flats around contain some salt-meadows. Solinus describes them with an intermixture of fable.
The passage directly across to Italy is the shortest; but as there is no harbour here, and the current runs to the south, the route from the Italian shore is a southwestern one to Messana. The Italian promontory facing Pelorus is that of Cænys.

Από το κατατοπιστικότατο αυτό κείμενο μαθαίνουμε ότι υπάρχουν δύο λαϊκές ετυμολογήσεις για την ονομασία τού ακρωτηρίου, και ότι αμφότερες είναι αβάσιμες (αυτή με τον Ωρίωνα είναι παλαιότερη από εκείνη με τον Αννίβα). Δύο αιώνες πριν από τον Αννίβα ο Θουκυδίδης γράφει: «μετὰ δὲ τοῦτο οἱ μὲν Λοκροὶ ἀπῆλθον ἐκ τῆς Ῥηγίνων, ἐπὶ δὲ τὴν *Πελωρίδα* τῆς Μεσσήνης ξυλλεγεῖσαι αἱ τῶν Συρακοσίων καὶ ξυμμάχων νῆες ὥρμουν καὶ ὁ πεζὸς αὐτοῖς παρῆν» (Θουκ. _Ιστορ_. 4.25.3). Το σχόλιο που κάνει ο συγγραφέας για τη διαμόρφωση του ακρωτηρίου (_sandy_ vs. _lofty_) γίνεται με σκοπό να αναιρέσει περαιτέρω τον μύθο περί Αννίβα, καθότι διαβάζουμε π.χ. στο _Bibliotheca classica: or, A classical dictionary_ τού John Lemprière (1788), λήμμα Hannibal: «When he quitted Italy, and embarked on board a vessel for Africa, he so strongly suspected the fidelity of his pilot, who told him that the *lofty* mountain which appeared at a distance was a promontory of Sicily, that he killed him on the spot; and when he was convinced of his fatal error, he gave a magnificent burial to the man whom he had so falsely murdered, and called the promontory by his name (Pelorus)». Εκείνο πάντως που διαπιστώνουμε, και δεν είναι πρωτόφαντο, είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι αρέσκονται να κατασκευάζουν ιστορίες και μύθους για να παρετυμολογήσουν τις τοπωνυμικές ονομασίες (και, γενικότερα, τα πάντα ).

Αναφορικά με την παρετυμολόγηση από τον Ωρίωνα, διαβάζουμε στο βιβλίο _A mythological, etymological, and historical dictionary_ τού Jacob Bryant (1793), λήμμα Orion, τον θαυμασμό που εκφράζει ο συγγραφέας για την ευρηματικότητα των Ελλήνων σχετικά με το θέμα:

Orion was Nimrod. Homer (Οδ. Λ. v. 571) describes him as a great hunter; and of an enormous stature;
___τὸν δὲ μετ᾽ Ὠρίωνα πελώριον εἰσενόησα
___θῆρας ὁμοῦ εἰλεῦντα κατ᾽ ἀσφοδελὸν λειμῶνα​Τhe Poet stiles him Pelorian; which betokens something vast, and is applicable to any towering personage, but particularly to Orion. For the term Pelorus is the name, by which the towers of Orion were called. There was a famous tower near Zancle, called Pelorus, because it was sacred to Alorus (the first king of Babylon) the same person as Orion, and Nimrod. Diodorus informs us that, according to the tradition of the place, Orion there resided: and that, among other works, he raised this very mound and promontory, together with the temple upon it.
The description in Homer is of a mixed nature: wherein he retains the ancient tradition of a gigantic person; but borrows his ideas from the towers sacred to him. All temples were of old supposed to be oracular; and were by the Amonians called Pator and Patora (q. v.) this temple was undoubtedly a Pator; to which mariners resorted to know the event of their voyage, and to make their offerings to the god; it was therefore stiled Tor Pator; which being by the Greeks expressed Τριπάτωρ, gave rise to the notion, that this earthborn giant had three fathers. These towers near the sea were made use of to form a judgement of the weather, and to observe the heavens; and those, which belonged to cities, were generally in the acropolis, or higher part of the place. This by the Amonians was named Bosrah; and the citadel of Carthage, as well as of other cities, is known to have been so denominated. But the Greeks by an unavoidable fatality rendered it Βύρσα, _a skin_: and when some of them succeeded to Zancle in Sicily, finding that Orion had some reference to Ouran or Ouranus, and from the name of the temple (τριπάτωρ) judging that he must have had three fathers, they immediately went to work, in order to reconcile these different ideas. They accordingly changed Ouran to Ουρείν; and thinking the misconstrued hide βύρσα no improper utensil for their purpose, they made these three fathers co-operate in the most wonderful manner for the production of this imaginary person; inventing the most slovenly legend, that ever was devised: οἱ τρεῖς (θεοὶ) τῇ τοῦ σφαγέντος βοὸς βύρσῃ ἐνούρησαν καὶ ἐξ αὐτῆς Ὠρίων ἐγένετο.

Το Zancle είναι η Ζάγκλη, το όνομα που είχαν δώσει οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες στη Μεσίνα / Μεσσήνη. _Ζάγκλον_, όπως αναφέρει ο Θουκυδίδης, ονόμαζαν οι Σικελοί το δρεπάνι: «ὄνοµα δὲ τὸ µὲν πρῶτον Ζάγκλη ἦν ὑπὸ τῶν Σικελῶν κληθεῖσα, ὅτι δρεπανοειδὲς τὴν ἰδέαν τὸ χωρίον ἐστί (τὸ δὲ δρέπανον οἱ Σικελοὶ ζάγκλον καλοῦσιν)» (Θουκ. _Ιστορ_. 6.4.5)· και το λιμάνι τής Μεσσήνης προστατεύεται από γλώσσα ξηράς δρεπανοειδούς σχήματος. Ο Alorus, που αναφέρεται στο κείμενο, είναι κατά τον Βηρωσσό ο πρώτος βασιλιάς τής Βαβυλώνας· ο William Ricketts Cooper στο _An archaic dictionary: biographical, historical, and mythological: from the Egyptian, Assyrian, and Etruscan monuments and papyri_ (1876) αναφέρει ότι το όνομά του σημαίνει "κριός φωτός". Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βγάλουμε μια άκρη, αλλά ο Βηρωσσός αναφέρει ότι ο Άλωρος ήταν ο πρώτος (επομένως μυθικός) από τους δέκα προκατακλυσμικούς (πριν από τον κατακλυσμό τού Ξίσουθρου) βασιλείς τής Βαβυλώνας, ότι ορίστηκε από τον Θεό ως «ποιμένας των ανθρώπων» και ότι βασίλεψε για 36.000 χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με τον κατάλογο των Σουμέριων βασιλέων ο πρώτος βασιλιάς ήταν ο Alulim και βασίλεψε για 28.800 χρόνια. Από αρκετούς έχει επιχειρηθεί η σύνδεση του Αλώρου με τον Αδάμ κ.ά. (βλ. π.χ. George Smith, _The Chaldean Account of Genesis_, 1876). Πάντως η σύνδεση του Άλωρου με το Πέλωρος είναι κττμά πολύ τραβηγμένη διότι αφενός μεν το Πέλωρος είναι σε χρήση πριν από τον Βηρωσσό, που είναι ο πρώτος που καταγράφει το Άλωρος, κι αφετέρου θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι υπήρχε στη Σικελία ιερό αφιερωμένο στον (Σουμέριο) Άλωρο.

Μια ακόμη ιστορία που συνδέει την περιοχή με το γιγάντιο στοιχείο είναι ο μύθος τού Άλπου· επρόκειτο, σύμφωνα με τον Νόννο τον Πανοπολίτη, για έναν από τους Γίγαντες και κατοικούσε στο Πέλωρο όρος τής Σικελίας. Ωστόσο ο Νόννος είναι πολύ μεταγενέστερος και το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει αναμείξει παλαιότερα στοιχεία και μύθους, κι ίσως, γι' άλλη μια φορά, να έχει επηρεαστεί και παρετυμολογικά — αν ένας Γίγαντας δεν έχει σχέση με τον Πέλωρο, τότε τι θα έχει!

Και βέβαια, το ερώτημα παραμένει: Γιατί Πελωρίδα, τότε; Ίσως οι Έλληνες να απέδωσαν έτσι το τοπωνύμιο επειδή η ονομασία που είχε απ' τους ντόπιους έφερνε στο άκουσμα (στα δικά τους αφτιά, τουλάχιστον) σε κάτι με το θέμα _πελωρ_-. Με την εξελληνισμένη ονομασία κατόπιν έμαθαν το εν λόγω ακρωτήριο όλοι οι άλλοι (καθόσον οι Ευβοείς και οι αποικίες τους ήταν οι κυρίαρχοι στην περιοχή ήδη από τον 8ο π.Χ. αι.), αλλά στο μεταξύ το όνομά του γεννούσε ευφάνταστες παρετυμολογήσεις. Θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα λοιπόν όλα αυτά να είναι μια πελώρια παρεξήγηση...

Όπως είδαμε στην αρχή, το κείμενο του Charles Anthon μάς εξηγεί, στην κατακλείδα του, τους λόγους για τους οποίους η διάπλευση των συγκεκριμένων στενών είναι τόσο δύσκολη (κι επομένως απαιτεί περισσή τέχνη κι ικανότητα). Δεν πρέπει άλλωστε να ξεχνούμε ότι ο πορθμός τής Μεσσήνης (Fretum Siculum), με τα πολύ ισχυρά ρεύματά του που καθιστούν τον διάπλου του επικίνδυνο κατ' αμφότερες τις διευθύνσεις, ήταν εκείνος που έδωσε τροφή στη δημιουργία τού μύθου τής Σκύλλας και της Χάρυβδης. Επομένως είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό κι αναμενόμενο το να χρησιμοποιείται η ονομασία τής περιοχής για να δηλώσει το πιο απαιτητικό μέρος από άποψη ναυσιπλοϊκών δεξιοτήτων, και γι' αυτό άλλωστε το ενδεχόμενο αυτό δίνεται ως η πιθανότερη ετυμολόγηση για την ονομασία τού ναυσιπλοϊκού οργάνου _pelorus_ στο RHWUD: «1850–55; perh. < L _Pelōrus_, now Faro in Sicily, a cape which requires skill in navigation».

Πάντως, ό,τι και να είχαν στο μυαλό τους εκείνοι που μηχανεύτηκαν το συγκεκριμένο όργανο για τη μέτρηση των διοπτεύσεων, το βέβαιο είναι ότι το ελλ. _πέλωρ_ βρίσκεται από πίσω. Επομένως, κι εφόσον έχει πλέον επικρατήσει η παραφθορά /e/ -> /i/, η γραφή που συνδέει τη λέξη με την ιστορία της θα ήταν _πιλωρός_. Από την άλλη πάλι, το _πέλωρος_ δεν θα ήταν ούτε κι αυτό άσχημο — η ναυτική ορολογία έχει αρκετούτσικα προπαροξύτονα σε -_πλωρος_, τα οποία θα κάνανε καλή παρέα με κάποιον _πέλωρο_.

Για λόγους πληρότητας να προσθέσω ότι δεν το αναφέρει _ταξίμετρο_ μόνο το nautilia.gr (όπως προείπε ο Cadmian στο #5), αλλά έτσι δίνεται και στο Lexicon.

Τέλος να αναφέρουμε ότι υπάρχει και η _πελωρίς_ (-_ίδος_) ή _πελωριάς_ (-_άδος_) που είναι ένα είδος μυδιού το οποίο πήρε το όνομά του από την περιοχή, όπως μας πληροφορεί η Priscilla Throop στο _Isidore of Seville's Etymologies: Complete English Translation_, όπου επίσης παρατίθεται και η παραίνεση του Βιργιλίου να προσέχουμε πολύ τον βοριά στο στενό πέρασμα της Πελώρου Άκρας. Ε, εντάξει τότε, θα προσέχουμε — έτσι κι αλλιώς, εξοπλισμένοι μ' έναν pelorus θα 'χουμε ολοκληρώσει με ασφάλεια τον διάπλου μας, πολύ προτού καταλήξουμε να συμφωνήσουμε μεταξύ μας για το πώς να γράφουμε τη λέξη στα ελληνικά. Καλό ταξίδι, λοιπόν, στις διαδρομές των λέξεων! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2011)

Σπασίμπα, Ζαζ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2011)

Ουφ, καλημέρα, το διάβασα όλο. Επιτρέψτε μου να το βαφτίσω με το τιμημένο παλιό του όνομα, _*πέλωρος*_. Αν πρέπει να γράψουμε αυτό που ακούγεται σήμερα, νομίζω ότι η πείρα με διενέξεις αυτού του είδους μάς λέει να γράψουμε _πιλορός_. Προτείνω δηλαδή να μπει στον τίτλο:* (ναυτ.) πέλωρος, (εσφαλμ.) πιλορός*.


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2012)

Προσθέτω, απλά για να υπάρχει, επειδή έπεσα επάνω στον όρο τυχαία:

*ταξίμετρο *(ναυτ.) pelorus. Βάθρο μόνιμα στερεωμένο στις πλευρές της κάτω γέφυρας με κατάλληλες εγκαθίσεις για να τοποθετούνται οι διόπτρες. Ταξίμετρα λέγονται και οι ίδιες οι διόπτρες.

Κ. Ι. Ανανιάδης. _Θαλασσινή εγκυκλοπαίδεια_. Τόμ. 3ος. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Αργυρού, [1960;].


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στη βάση IATE δίνει *πυξίδα με διόπτρα*.


Και στο Oxford-Duden Εικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Θεματικής Ορολογίας δίνει:
compass repeater with pelorus = επαναλήπτης με διόπτρα​


----------

